# Found--male and female together



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I put in a call yesterday to adopt both of them if they go unclaimed. I live only a couple of hours away from the shelter.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wd9t said:


> I put in a call yesterday to adopt both of them if they go unclaimed. I live only a couple of hours away from the shelter.


Thank you!!!!!! That makes me so happy!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Still no return call from the animal control office concerning adopting these two lovely dogs if they go unclaimed. Left another message and will try again tomorrow earlier during the day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wd*

Hi, Let us know.
DId you try emlg. them, too, or messaging someone on Facebook about them?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh I hope they find their home before Christmas.....they remind me so much of my Bonnie and Clyde. I would be crushed if I lost them! Praying they are reunited with their family!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Brenda from PC Pound Puppies advised me on the Facebook posting that I would need to go through them for adoptions. Filled out and submitted the adoption application for both dogs. If they remain unclaimed for 10 days, then they will be eligible for adoption (Christmas Eve). 

I would think that the original owners would have claimed them by now but their status is still unclaimed..I sure hope the owners didn't just dump them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Could be a situation where the owners are out of town maybe, it's happened before. You just never know sometimes. 

I think it's fantastic you want to adopt these two, they're beautiful-best of luck, hope you'll update.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

They've acknowledged that they received my adoption application and I'll keep everyone posted of any status changes. The dogs will not be listed on their website as available for adoption until they complete their 10 day stray hold. Their website is PC Pound Puppies at Untitled document


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Two Goldens*



wd9t said:


> They've acknowledged that they received my adoption application and I'll keep everyone posted of any status changes. The dogs will not be listed on their website as available for adoption until they complete their 10 day stray hold. Untitled document


So glad they acknowledged your adoption application and let us know if they approve your application!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hope for the best for these two pups! Your so wonderful to want to adopt them!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Also hoping for the best and that you can adopt them.

Our animal control is horrible, they claim to keep dogs for 10 days, but they are usually PTS after three days, sometimes even less.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so excited!!!

Got a call this afternoon from the pet agency taking care of these two gorgious dogs and we had a very nice and long talk about the dogs, their current health conditions, temperament, and many other things and also reviewed my adoption application information. They had really liked the fact that we had adopted our Rhett at age 7 and gave him all the love and care that he needed until his recent passing this summer at age 14. 

In short, we are planning to make a trip to Evansville sometime this next upcoming week before New Years and get a chance to meet the dogs. I told them if we were acceptable to them as the new prospective owners, I would like to move forward in the adoption process and I believe they were happy to hear that.

Keeping my hopes up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So wonderful*



wd9t said:


> I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Got a call this afternoon from the pet agency taking care of these two gorgious dogs and we had a very nice and long talk about the dogs, their current health conditions, temperament, and many other things and also reviewed my adoption application information. They had really liked the fact that we had adopted our Rhett at age 7 and gave him all the love and care that he needed until his recent passing this summer at age 14.
> 
> ...



I am so excited for you too and can't wait to hear the outcome. These dogs would be very lucky to have you for parents!! How old are they and what are their names?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

No names as of yet...the male (darker dog) is thought to be about 7 or 8 and the female (lighter dog) a little younger at maybe 6. The female was microchipped but apparently the actual owner registration was never sent in.

Here's the pics of the two:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, this is fantastic news. They're both beautiful-very happy and excited for you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so glad you are adopting them, my hometown is princeton, so i know chances are these dogs,have been needing a home.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so excited for you as well!

What I do not understand is how someone isn't looking for their two dogs - and with one being micro-chipped even. 

Clearly, you'll give them a better home than they had before.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, I couldn't understand why someone hadn't been looking for them or why they haven't already been claimed by this time. 

The agency also thought that it's possible that they weren't very well taken care of by the previous owners. The male was covered in ticks and had to be shaved and is now being tested for lyme disease by the vet. I really get the indication that they were dumped off somewhere. So sad and it breaks my heart to think of that scenario. I would be more than happy to take them in.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What wonderful news! I hope that they accept you!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I emailed the pet caretaker at the agency again yesterday and received a little more health update on the two Goldens. 

The male, who they are now calling "Amos", got his vet checkup and all is good and he is now doing well after a small temporary setback of not eating and throwing up. He has now been playful and now acting happy. Amos is now thought to be in the 6-7 year old range. He had several patches of his hair shaved so the vet can look at the sores he had sores from the ticks. He also has a little wetness around his eyes, called entropian, which apparently is common in Goldens. He is also heartworm negative. He seems to be doing very well now.

The female, is still un-named but may possibly get the name of "Andie" is still at the kennel and is doing well also. She is scheduled for her vet checkup later this week and will know more about her health after her visit. 

The caretaker has been very good at providing me with info on these two lovely companions....and even though I haven't been "officially selected" as the adopting family as of yet, I am planning the 2 1/2 hr drive for a visit possibly at the end of the week depending on our upcoming predicted weather conditions. We'll know more about their possible availability release date after both dogs have finished their vet visits. I'll keep everyone posted on any new events with "Amos" and "Andie"...also, I like the both names.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure hope you get them, keep in constant contact with them, at the place they are at.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update-thanks. 

Hope your weather holds up so you can meet Amos and Andie.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hard to imagine where their owners are, and at the same time excited for you and the two boys.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

The pet caretaker sent me a couple of pics of the boy "Amos" that was taken on Christmas Eve hanging out at their office with the staff. I will be getting a health update on the girl "Andie" as I believe she has her appointment with the vet today. It's so hard not to be too overly excited about seeing both of them at the end of this week.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Only just spotted this thread. Ahhh you must be so excited to meet them at the end of the week  hope it all works out for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Andie and Amos are so beautiful, love the new pics of Amos. Hope Andie checks out good.

Keeping my fingers crossed the weather holds up for you so you can meet them.

Take your camera and travel safely.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

just saw this thread!!! that is so exciting! keep us posted


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are both beautiful! Thank you for applying to adopt them. I'm sure one they see you with them it will be done deal!!! I'll be watching for more updates.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Beautiful*



wd9t said:


> The pet caretaker sent me a couple of pics of the boy "Amos" that was taken on Christmas Eve hanging out at their office with the staff. I will be getting a health update on the girl "Andie" as I believe she has her appointment with the vet today. It's so hard not to be too overly excited about seeing both of them at the end of this week.



:wavey: What a handsome guy .... you are both very lucky to have each other ... hope Andie is well and is adopted by you !!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the photos!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

WD

Great pictures!! You will be a wonderful home! What day do you pick them up?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Woo...Hoo!!! Just got off the phone and our adoption application has been approved for adoption of "Amos" and "Andie" into our family. We're planning to bring them home on Saturday after our visit. 

Here's a new collage that I put together of some of the photos I've been sent so far...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous pups--hope the meet & greet is uneventful & you have 2 new furbutts this weekend


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Iam so very glad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo is right-Congratulations!

The collage of Amos and Andie is beautiful.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, great news!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantastic News!!!!!!!!!:headbang2arty:

They are beautiful Goldens. Thank you for rescuing them both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wd9t*

Wd9t

Amos and Andie are just beautiful!
Congratulations to you and them.
Can't wait to hear about them after you get them home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wd9t*

Wd9t

Amos and Andie are just beautiful!
Congratulations to you and them.
Can't wait to hear about them after you get them home!!

How long is the drive round trip?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, this is fantastic news  they certainly are 2 beautiful goldens and are very lucky to be joining your family


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, this is fantastic news  they certainly are 2 beautiful goldens and are very lucky to be joining your family


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty excited about the trip tomorrow for our meet and greet with "Amos" and "Andie". According to Google Maps, the trip will be about 3 hours one way but will definitely be worth every mile. 

I hope Amos is feeling ok tomorrow as he was scheduled to be neutered today. Andie was also supposed to have her vet exam today also and hopefully she has previously been spayed so we won't have to wait until that procedure is to be done before we get them. I'll find out more tomorrow if we can bring them home.

I still miss my Rhett terribly and I cry for him every single day. I hope he understands that these two have also stolen my heart and they desperately need a home as he did when we took him in. I would like to think that he sent "Amos" and "Andie" our way for us to take care of them also.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited for you! I hope they both get to come home with you tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just now seeing this thread. YAY for adopting both Amos and Andie! Hope the trip was good. Can't wait to hear more about them!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Yaaayyyy!!! After almost a 400 mile round trip drive today to pick our new furbutts, "Amos" and "Andie" are now officially adopted into our family.

Here's a pic of them at the adoption center where I picked them up and anxiously waiting for me to sign the adoption papers.











and another pic of their "Gotchya Day" after we arrived back home. We are so excited to have these two in our family.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They look like they're completely settled in already. How lucky you (and they) are!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

It's awesome you were able to do that for these two! They are beautiful and look to be at home already! A fairy "tail" ending for all of you! ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so happy for you, Amos and Andie. They're both beautiful and look so happy to be a part of your family. 

I think Rhett is smiling down on you from above, he wouldn't want you to be unhappy and lonely. I'm sure he's very glad to see you have opened your heart and have taken Amos and Andie into your home. 

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Amos and Andie.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, what sweet pictures, they look so happy and contend 
Thank you so much for giving these two furbabies their furever home!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your new family members!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andie and Amos*

Andie and Amos look like they've been with you forever.
If only they could talk and THANK YOU for adopting them and giving them a loving home TOGETHER!!
I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I bet that RHETT had his paws in this!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwww I just read this start to finish! It seems those two really won the jackpot! In most situations I would imagine they would have to be separated. Can you tell us how they were found together and about their bond with each other? I know my two are joined at the hip and 'complete' each other


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy you got these two beautiful dogs . They will have a wonderful home with you!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm SO happy that Amos and Andie are finally home!! They are beautiful! I can't wait to hear how things are going. I'm positive they will reward you 1000 times over for rescuing them! ♥


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is so great.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I just checked on this again and I was so surprised and happy to see they were adopted! I am so thrilled that my post led to such a quick adoption. They just touched my heart when I saw them on FB. Congratulations to all of you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zuca's Mom*

Zuca's Mom

Bless you for posting them!! Wd9t took the ball and ran with it! 
He opened his heart to both dogs!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

mm03gn said:


> Awwwww I just read this start to finish! It seems those two really won the jackpot! In most situations I would imagine they would have to be separated. Can you tell us how they were found together and about their bond with each other? I know my two are joined at the hip and 'complete' each other


to mmo3gn:
Amos and Andie were picked up together on a woman's farm where many other dogs are apparently dumped because of the remote area location. No collars or tags on either one and I was told that the microchip registration info on Andie was never sent in by the owner. You can tell these two are definitely joined at the hip as they follow each other around everywhere are not out of each others sight. I think it would have been traumatic on them if they were ever separated.




Zuca's mom said:


> I just checked on this again and I was so surprised and happy to see they were adopted! I am so thrilled that my post led to such a quick adoption. They just touched my heart when I saw them on FB. Congratulations to all of you!!!


to Zuca's Mom;
Thank you so much for posting these two wonderful dogs. They also touched our hearts and they are definitely bringing new joy into our life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love these stories! Welcome home Amos and Andie!

(I hope you will have your vet check Amos eyes, entropian is very painful and usually needs an eye lid tuck to correct it so the lashes stop rubbing the eyes.)


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations to everyone, human and furry alike! This is a fairy tale ending


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I love these stories! Welcome home Amos and Andie!
> 
> (I hope you will have your vet check Amos eyes, entropian is very painful and usually needs an eye lid tuck to correct it so the lashes stop rubbing the eyes.)


Yes, I read a little bit about entropian after I found out about it and I plan to make a follow up visit with our vet to see if this needs to be corrected on him. He doesn't appear to be having any problems since we got him but we'll get it checked out further anyway just to be safe.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Can we get some more pictures of the lucky pair?? How are they doing in their new home?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! What wonderful news! I love the pictures you posted! They look all settled in! How adorable!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so happy for you! I look forward to hearing about your adventures with Amos and Andie


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

mm03gn said:


> Can we get some more pictures of the lucky pair?? How are they doing in their new home?


They've been with us 2 nites now and they have already learned the routines around here. They're doing absolutely great and have made themselves right at home. 

I posted our first family photo right after their bath on the pictures thread at http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/124554-amos-andies-first-family-photo.html

I also signed up for Pet Health Insurance through Healthy Paws on both of them this evening so now they're covered medically in sickness or injury.

Today, New Years Eve, is my birthday and they turned out to be the greatest birthday presents one could ever receive going into the New Year. Happy New Year everyone from "Amos" and "Andie" 

I'll be posting quite a few more updates with them.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

What a great story and a wonderful birthday gift!!!! Congrats! They really look like they are already settled in and happy at their new forever home 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday! You couldn't ask for a better present than two gorgeous heart healers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*W9dt*

W9dt

You couldn't ask for a better Birthday Present than these two.
Please keep posting pictures!
Their and your story is so HEARTWARMING!!


----------

